# Problem with "Design Edit" in DW?



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey,

I recently downloaded a theme, from Themes4Nuke.com. Which is like Nuke themes, except in HMTL. Anyway, I put it into Dreamweaver MX and then go to "Design View". But, what I get is:

http://img201.echo.cx/img201/3316/help2fk.th.jpg

And I know that there are some HTML errors and all that, but the data is not there!

The code, for that exact picture is:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

Themes4Nuke









​
​

[TR]
[TD]
*
Home ::

Career ::
Downloads ::
Forums ::
Newsletter ::
Search ::
Topics ::

Web Links ::
Whois
​*​


*​*​


*
[TR]
[TD]

Memberlist 
Usergroups


Profile 
Private Messages 
Login 

Register
[/TD]
[/TR]​*​
*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]









Modules


· Home
· AvantGo
· Content
· Downloads
· Encyclopedia
· Feedback
· Forums
· Journal
· Members List

· Private Messages
· Recommend Us
· Reviews
· Search
· Sections
· Server_Viewer
· Statistics
· Stories Archive
· Submit News

· Surveys
· Themes Gallery
· Top 10
· Topics
· Web Links
· Xara3D Text
· Your Account






Languages

Select Interface Language:

Albanian

Arabic
Brazilian
Catala
Chinese
Czech
Danish
Dutch
English
Euskara

Finnish
French
Galego
German
Greek
Hungarian
Icelandic
Indonesian
Italian

Macedonian
Norwegian
Polish
Portuguese
Romanian
Russian
Slovak
Slovenian
Spanish

Swedish
Thai
Turkish
Ukrainian
Vietnamese​




OFxServerViewer


[ Requires q3plug ]​
Game Servers
Team Judges Chamber
Quake III Arena
OFxBEERxRun
Half-Life: CounterStrike
GameAdmins: CounterStrike
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
GameAdmins: MOH:AA
Soldier of Fortune II

Gameadmins: SOF2
Unreal Tournament
GameAdmins: UT
Jedi Outcast: Jedi Knight II
OFxBEERxJediKnight








Welcome to the Themes4Nuke website!!!​Getting started with PHP-Nuke? Looking for that killer theme to get your site started? Tired of downloading theme after theme, installing it, only to find its not what you want, doesnt work, then requiring you to "uninstall" it?

NOTE: This site is 6.0, NOT 6.5
(THEMES TESTED ON phpNUKE 6.0)

Look no further!!! Themes4Nuke, is free of any special "Bells & Whistles", pretty much a basic installation of PHP-Nuke (just a few minor hacks), designed for only one purpose. Viewing available/(somewhat tested) Nuke Themes BEFORE you download/install them on your own site. Any visitor may preview the themes, however you must be a registered member to download. Each theme is downloadable on the Home page of the theme being previewed.

You may get started previewing themes HERE.​
Attention: PHP-Nuke and PostNuke are not the same, although themes test/work on PHP-Nuke, they will likely NOT work on PostNuke.

PEACE - God Bless
OFxLedzeplin






Currently Selected Theme​"aallixSilver"​Download this Theme: HERE​
After downloading, unzip the theme to your websites THEMES folder making sure the "Use Folders" option is on (may vary in some zip utils). If not unzipped on webserver, upload the new theme to your website preserving the file/folder structure. Your new theme should now be available for you (and your visitors) to select, view, modify at your leisure. 








IN MEMORY OF THE COLUMBIA SPACE SHUTTLE CREW STS-107​
​From the left, Mission Specialist David Brown, Commander Rick Husband, Mission Specialists Laurel Clark, Kalpana Chawla and Michael Anderson, Pilot William McCool and Payload Specialist Ilan Ramon.














OFxServer Viewer v2.10 Released







OFxServer Viewer v2.10 has been released to today. This addon/module, helps any PHP-Nuke Game Site to add a list of their favorite game servers that visitors can view using the popular "Q3Plug" browser plugin. OFxServer Viewer is integrated into the PHP-Nuke framework, allowing easy adding/editing/deleting of servers, and thier categories from the list of servers stored in the PHP-Nuke database.
And v2.10 makes it better than before, adding a number of additional administration functions.
OFxServer Viewer v2.1 can be VIEWED HERE or DOWNLOADED HERE.
For a list of changes click "Read More..." below.







Posted by OFxLedzeplin on Tuesday, December 17 @ 00:08:11 CST (688 reads)

(Read More... | 1789 bytes more | comments? |   | Score: 4)















Themes4Nuke OPEN FOR Business!!!!!!








Themes4Nuke is now open for all those PHP-Nuke admins seeking out the perfect theme. Got a theme we dont have? Drop me a line!!!

Email: [email][email protected][/EMAIL]

PEACE








Posted by OFxLedzeplin on Friday, November 08 @ 18:11:41 CST (378 reads)

(comments? |   | Score: 0)









PHP Nuke / Web Information​
  ​






Server Status


<table cellpadding = 3>
[TR][TD]​
[TD]
​


​


<table cellpadding = 3>
[TR][TD]
​


​
​


[TR]

[TD]Login:[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]​

[TR]

[TD]Char:[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Map:[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]
[/TR]​

<table cellpadding = 3>
[TR][TD][/TR][/TD]​*​*​[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]




<span="mainmenu">



All logos and trademarks in this site are property of their respective owner. © 2005 by qRO




If you can try putting that code into your DW and go into design view.

What am I doing wrong?!​*​


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I am not sauve on Java still working on stuff but what I did notice is the some information needs to go after the tag, and some after the tag


----------

